

What's wrong with higher learning? - bpick
http://www.brendanpickering.com/?p=57

======
GarfunkleLives
Higher learning is the same as it has always been - a status symbol for the
elite.

In some circles, all the know-how you need is the ability to say, "I was a
legacy at hah-vud, dontcha know."

What this planet needs is a shakeup of the university system, maybe for one
year let in everyone who wouldn't normally make the cut.

~~~
SteveCarmenda
This is the most bizarre comment I have ever read...but I like it.

~~~
49ersfan
This comment is preposterous. It is clear that something needs to be done, the
question remains: How long until people realize that a stack of those
millionaires and billionaires didn't make their money from playing the slow
and steady route?

Those guys at the top of forbes wealthiest list are college or highschool
dropouts - and look at them now.

~~~
xtho
I would say that being on top of the "forbes wealthiest list" isn't the only
worthwhile goal in life.

It would be interesting to know if the post author and the above commentor
have ever attended university.

------
SteveCarmenda
You raise two excellent points, and not just in reference to higher learning -
how about our kids?

I have an 8 year old who barely gets off the couch, he's like a vegetable. I
wish there was a smart person bootcamp i could mail him off to.

~~~
49ersfan
It's impossible to assess the tangibility of something like this. These are
institutions of higher learning, what do you expect them to do? Start giving
lessons in Beer Pong and how to gel your hair, BRO?

Brendan does raise a good point, it's not always the price of the education
that matters, it's what you learn and how well you use it.

~~~
bpick
I'm glad you like this, it had been banging around in my head for quite some
time now.

